# my smoker



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

so i purchased a smoker this past summer and im wondering what some good recipes are that you guys use all i have really done with it was fish and turkeys and i would like to try some new fish recipes so if anyone has some they would like to send that would be great and appreciated i would like to also figure out if i could get the fish to dry out a little bit more as well


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Fish Brine
Smoked Fish to Die For

•	2 quarts cold water
•	1 cup brown sugar
•	1 cup apple juice
•	½ cup non-iodized salt
•	1 cup soy sauce
•	¾ tsp fresh black pepper
•	¼ tsp onion salt
•	1 tsp Lawry’s seasoning salt
•	4-5 heavy glurps of Tabasco sauce

1.	Brine fish for 4-6 hours (thin chunks of average fillets) or 10-12 hours for whole fish.
2.	Remove the fish from the brine and place on your smoking racks with air circulating around them. You want the fish to glaze over it at all possible.

Suggest smoking with apple or alder wood. Do not over smoke.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Cookshack's Turkey 101

http://www.cookshack.com/turkey-101


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Gumbo. I like the smoke fish Idea. What temp. do you smoke the fish at?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Gumbo said:


> Fish Brine
> Smoked Fish to Die For
> 
> •	2 quarts cold water
> ...


 Gumbo i used this recipe today minus the tabasco sauce and wow it was amazing i ran out of soy sauce in making this and im going to go and buy some bulk packs of all these ingrediants and keep them on hand just simply amazing thank you so much and i used apple wood


----------

